# The sound of Kontakt 5's orchestral factory library



## Voider (Jun 30, 2017)

Some of you remember that I've asked a couple of weeks ago, if there are any examples of pieces made entirely with the Kontakt 5 factory content. Except one piece from I think it was Mike Verta there was nothing found/posted.

Now I have it and though this is the first orchestral thing I've ever written until today, this might be interesting for some of you and I want to share it 

It's all pretty unprocessed. All I did was the mix, panning the instruments and add one reverb that I've sent all instruments to. The library lacks of something like expression, velocity levels are from non-existent to pretty harsh (70% of the way from 0 nothing happens and suddenly BOOM) but at all I think it's great to practice.



Update: New track in progress!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 30, 2017)

Good piece! I think you can see now how some of the articulations (strings in particular) sound a bit synthy compared to what else is out there nowadays, but you did a good job with it and can always try switching the sounds out when you have more.

Now that you own Kontakt you can try fixes those things that bug you too. Googling the issue (like "adjusting velocity layers in Kontakt") will bring up articles and videos that will help. By hitting the wrench icon on the Kontakt instrument (in the top left) will get you into the "behind the scenes" of the instruments. It may look intimidating at first but can be learned with a few videos and working through it yourself a few times. There are tabs (buttons) along the top that open pages like for editing groups, sample mapping, waveform editing, etc. The velocity curve can usually be adjusted by selecting "edit all groups" in the groups section, then under the volume section (with the gain knob) adjusting the velocity to volume percentage- pulling it down will make the transition from quiet (pp) to medium (mf) to loud (ff) less abrupt.

Skippy (PluginGuru.com) has this good starter video (below). There are others that deal with other basics and how it works in your DAW (just search Kontakt 5 tutorials) but for getting to know the sampler, it's features, and how to tweak instruments (even commercial ones) this is good. Happy tweaking!


----------



## Quasar (Jun 30, 2017)

Fun listen! I like it.

Rob has a cool video tutorial on YouTube where he shows how to use scripts to spruce up the functionality of the included VSL legacy stuff. I tested it a very little with some success, but since I have some higher quality libraries, I haven't truly done much with it.

I hope he doesn't mind if I post a link:


----------



## rottoy (Jun 30, 2017)

I did a mockup almost two years ago that featured some of the brass from the "Band" section of the Factory library.
There's also some orchestral percussion in there. Only the strings aren't Factory instruments. (Cornucopia Strings)


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

I did this script a couple days ago to add chords and arp to the Kontakt Factory Library String section and Choir...
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uk700af1yrtt5aq/An_Orchestra_KFL_Strings_Choir.zip


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 30, 2017)

Great thread. I wanted to add this thread which talks about gems in the Factory lib. 
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/your-gems-from-the-kontakt-factory-library.53208/


----------



## Syneast (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice track. I can imagine it in a game.

KFL is perfect for that "old game but not too old" sound. The percussion is precise and doesn't overpower or muddy up the mix. Strings are intimate and raw. Brass is nimble and nasal. Woodwinds are sweet.

Now I'm thinking about making an all KFL template and a track. Just for kicks. Give me a couple of years.


----------



## Voider (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you all for the kind replies and the links to modify these libraries a bit 
I will have a look into it when time's there!


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 9, 2017)

I always felt like shitty samples improved thematic writing.
Nowadays, its seems like all efforts go into sound design/production/mix.

Your Palace Theme is fun. Reminds me of Zelda a link the past. Bass might be a bit too heavy in the mix though.

I used Factory Kontakt on my first short. There's a lot to fix, but I'm sill impressed by the *accordion sound*.
Note that live mandoline was added on some cues.


----------



## DMerkel (Jul 9, 2017)

If I am honest, I rarely turn to the Kontakt factory library(s) for mockups; but there are times that those very Kontakt instruments are just what I need to complete tune. They aren't my first choice, but they definitely have their place.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 9, 2017)

The Logic stock orchestral sounds are much the same thing. I did a comparison with the Kontakt stock a while back and found some of the sounds were the same. Old VSL stuff I think?

Always useable in the right context. You can also edit the EXS24 files and get some velocity layer CC crossfading going. I'd imagine the same can be done for the Kontakt versions.


----------



## Voider (Jul 9, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> Old VSL stuff I think?



Yes almost the whole orchestra section from kontakt 5 is from the old VSL.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 11, 2017)

I remember when I first bought Kontakt (v2). I was a fan of Gigastudio but with Kontakt you got this nice starter library.

Usually if someone wants to get started with orchestra sounds I usually recommend Kontakt or GPO. I come across those who have listened to more experienced users and then the new user is frustrated over spending $800 and all they wanted is some strings more for hip hop. Or they fail to do the homework and realize their laptop can't handle certain libraries. 

I think people who want to go further in creating music should always have Kontakt. Too often it's ignored as a sampler and relied on as a rompler. This also avoids the nuisance of Kontakt Player. I like to download my libraries and not have to open their action center and enter a code. Once a person is on the ground floor on Kontakt the upgrade pricing is affordable.


----------



## Marcin M (Jul 12, 2017)

Voider said:


> Some of you remember that I've asked a couple of weeks ago, if there are any examples of pieces made entirely with the Kontakt 5 factory content. Except one piece from I think it was Mike Verta there was nothing found/posted.



Here is my example of piece made using KFL(95% to be exact, only few types of drum aren't from KFL) 



This library is pretty useful, and except strings and brass(which have much better libraries now) it can be used in mockups


----------



## Voider (Oct 27, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Here is my example of piece made using KFL(95% to be exact, only few types of drum aren't from KFL)
> 
> 
> 
> This library is pretty useful, and except strings and brass(which have much better libraries now) it can be used in mockups





Sorry for the super late reply, I somehow didn't get notified about this post. I'm just listening to your track, it's freaking awesome! And I have so much nostalgia for it because it reminds me of the Lufia soundtrack, a game I played on the SNES when I was a child.

But great to see what one can do with the Kontakt factory content only, this is another great proof of how much more skill is important than owning dozens of expensive high quality libraries.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 28, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Rob has a cool video tutorial on YouTube where he shows how to use scripts to spruce up the functionality of the included VSL legacy stuff.




Holy cow. I've owned Kontakt for many years and through several versions (starting with version 2, I think), and yet scripting is one area of the plugin that I have never gone into. In the space of six short minutes, Rob's video just convinced me that I need to delve into scripting, and ASAP. Many thanks for posting the link!


----------



## chrisphan (Oct 30, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Here is my example of piece made using KFL(95% to be exact, only few types of drum aren't from KFL)
> 
> 
> 
> This library is pretty useful, and except strings and brass(which have much better libraries now) it can be used in mockups




Did you really write that piece just for demonstration purposes? That's pretty over the top haha


----------



## Marcin M (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisphan said:


> Did you really write that piece just for demonstration purposes? That's pretty over the top haha


Lol  title tells everything. It's Thomas Bergersen's piece, I only arranged it


----------



## Voider (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey  I just wanted to add a new piece to this thread since there are still so few demos with only the factory content from Kontakt 5. This is basically my 2nd real attempt to write for orchestra ever and it's not done yet, it also has no mixing and mastering on it. Only instrument panning and a reverb send, that's all. I find this library quite powerful and I have to admit that I really underestimated its sound in the beginning.


----------



## P.N. (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi. I made instrument shells, using Kontakt Factory library and Wips over a year ago.

I did do many instruments, but i never really finished the set.

Here's an example:


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 16, 2018)

You should be writing music for rpgs my man, sick tracks.


----------



## Voider (Apr 17, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> You should be writing music for rpgs my man, sick tracks.



Glad to hear that, thanks a lot


----------



## topaz (Feb 25, 2021)

P.N. said:


> Hi. I made instrument shells, using Kontakt Factory library and Wips over a year ago.
> 
> I did do many instruments, but i never really finished the set.
> 
> Here's an example:


3 years later  this is a great idea. love to see more to make use of the legacy lib more


----------

